# amazon's free app is icookbook today



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

free app of the day for android devices is a cookbook app.

Reviews are good.

but huddle won't let me paste the URL from andriod. I'll post it from a pc in a bit.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you tried it yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I didn't get it. Wasn't what I'm looking for in cookbooks right now, but I thought I'd mention a freebie when it was around.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------

